# Mixing Day



## kimbo (17/12/14)

I use about 150ml a month, so i mix 3 x 50ml bottles use one and let the other steep wile i use the two steep. So when the one that i am using is almost finish i mix a bottle, set in the back of the steeping que and i know the bottle i start using waited for me for a month

Reactions: Like 7 | Informative 1


----------



## free3dom (17/12/14)

kimbo said:


> I use about 150ml a month, so i mix 3 x 50ml bottles use one and let the other steep wile i use the two steep. So when the one that i am using is almost finish i mix a bottle, set in the back of the steeping que and i know the bottle i start using waited for me for a month
> 
> View attachment 17679



Nice, that sounds like a very well organized routine 
Personally I was thinking of getting a cauldron (and a pointy hat) and just keep adding stuff so it's always full

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## zadiac (17/12/14)

I have 6 erlenmeyer flasks (I believe strongly in mixing and steeping in glass, not platic). I mix 2 flasks of each flavor. I let 3 steep while I use the other 3. when the first 3 are done, I mix again and let steep while I use the 3 that's done steeping. I always have enough juice and always have 3 different flavors as to avoid vapor's fatigue

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## kimbo (17/12/14)

free3dom said:


> Nice, that sounds like a very well organized routine




Thank you

I just checked what time i posted that. I am finished now mixing and bottling 

Mixing my tobacco for my pipe use to take at least 45min

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (17/12/14)

kimbo said:


> Thank you
> 
> I just checked what time i posted that. I am finished now mixing and bottling
> 
> Mixing my tobacco for my pipe use to take at least 45min



Awesome...vaping is an improvement in every way 

Now all that time saved can be spent on here


----------



## kimbo (17/12/14)

free3dom said:


> Now all that time saved can be spent on here


lol .. what does it look like .. more review vedios more ECIGSSA

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cat (17/12/14)

@zadiac So do you have lids/stoppers for the flasks? (Fortunate, if you do. i think i've only seen small measuring cylinders with stoppers. Mine has, but it's useless for storing, only 5ml.) 

i must go to the lab supplies place again, see what bottles they've got. i've been storing the juice in plastic /PET bottles, not happy about it.


----------



## ProDiCaL (17/12/14)

Wow man i love your style think i should adopt it but not in such vast quantities. Although I do mix for 3 people which is quite tiresome. But again I love your style thanx for the post should help me keep my juice lasting till month end.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (17/12/14)

Mixing day brought a very dark thought to my mind

What if mixing day was like the movie ground hog day? then you would be mixing and not vaping. Gives me chills just thinking about it

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## zadiac (27/12/14)

Cat said:


> @zadiac So do you have lids/stoppers for the flasks? (Fortunate, if you do. i think i've only seen small measuring cylinders with stoppers. Mine has, but it's useless for storing, only 5ml.)
> 
> i must go to the lab supplies place again, see what bottles they've got. i've been storing the juice in plastic /PET bottles, not happy about it.



I use these child proof dropper bottle caps upside down. Fits nice and snug in the flask

Reactions: Like 3


----------

